# What camera?? Complete noob!!



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey all,

Id thought id post this post in this section as from some pics taken there are a few of you which know what your talking about when i dont have the slightest!!!!

So, Im going on holiday in September to Florida and as its going to be the last mega holiday for a while as im then saving for a house (gulp)!!! I would like a nice good camera to take quality pictures, I will also use it to take pictures of the car 

As you know im a noob so im staying away from slr!! But i dont like the small thin digital cameras, i prefer the thick chunky ones. Can you all please point in the right direction or post models up. I haven't got a price in my mind but will save up for the correct camera

cheers all :thumb:


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

I would go for something like the Panasonic Lumix TZ7. Great camera with a good zoom and also a wide angle.
I bought the smaller Lumix FX500 I think it was and it's great but lacking in the zoom as its a wide angle camera. Great pictures and Panasonics range is very very good imo.


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Hmmmmmm does look like a nice camera and not to bad on the price. Any other suggestions the more the merrier :thumb:


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

I'd go with the Panasonic TZ7 also. Used in some car mags, EVO rate it quite highly and publish photos in the mag from it. Plus it has video.

TZ6 is the same without video, i think.


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

hmmmmm I've checked reviews and nothing bad said about any of the cameras lol!!
Any more ideas peeps, thanks :thumb:


----------



## TTrich (Oct 17, 2009)

I have the Sony DSC-H20 for regular snapping. Lovely little camera, produces some lovely shots and also has a HD video mode which works very well. Can very highly recommend it.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

TTrich said:


> I have the Sony DSC-H20 for regular snapping. Lovely little camera, produces some lovely shots and also has a HD video mode which works very well. Can very highly recommend it.


I got one of these and it is very good for a point and shoot. Istill find myself wanting a dslr though


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

If you're a complete noob to photography, don't be swayed by the deals on DSLR's, there is a lot to learn before venturing into these cameras.
A high quality point and shoot will be more than adequate for your needs and will give high resolution images which can be printed later if required.

One tip when you go, always take 2 shots of your chosen scene/subject to ensure you capture it and it acts as a backup. This goes back to film days when things did go wrong


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

How about a Canon G10.


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

That canon g10 looks a bit too fiddly for me. To many dials lol!! Wouldnt know where to start.

Gary-360: could you recommend some quality point and shoot cameras please :thumb:


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

Bridges said:


> That canon g10 looks a bit too fiddly for me. To many dials lol!! Wouldnt know where to start.


LOL. That's why there is an Auto setting - "The camera sets all exposure values with highly limited user input." :thumb:


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Lol!! I still think it would confuse me haha


----------

